# how to change the sender from in sendmail

## Majed17

Hello, when i send emails from root to a global address on the internet i get an email from:

```
root [root@srvmon-Bellakt.Bellakt.com
```

i don't to change the domain or the root@... 

what i am looking for is not masquerading but just to change the sent from name like so:

```
newname [root@srvmon-Bellakt.Bellakt.com
```

has anyone done this before or is it even possible?

i searched the internet but it seems there are no guides to this only to masquerading the domain.

thanks for any help.

----------

## Hu

The "sent from" name is taken from GECOS in /etc/passwd.  You could change that field instead of manipulating sendmail.

----------

## Majed17

well thanks a lot it worked i changed the nagios user to:

```
nagios:x:102:1002:Bellakt Monitoring:/var/nagios/home:/bin/bash
```

and now i get messages from Bellakt Monitoring [nagios@domain.com]

----------

